# Cpl. Brian Pinksen  Dies in Germany From Wounds Suffered In Afghanistan



## Old Sweat (30 Aug 2010)

I regret having to report this information. This story from the CBC Website is reproduced under the Fair Comment provisions of the Copyright Act.

Canadian soldier from N.L. dies in Germany
Brian Pinksen, 21, was victim of roadside IED in Afghanistan
Last Updated: Monday, August 30, 2010 | 3:43 PM 


Brian Pinksen, 21, seen here in a photo from Facebook, died Monday in Germany. He was injured by a roadside bomb in Afghanistan on Aug. 22. A 21-year-old Canadian soldier from western Newfoundland died Monday morning at a German hospital, more than a week after he was injured by a roadside bomb in an attack in Afghanistan.

Brian Pinksen, originally from Corner Brook, suffered injuries to his limbs and internal organs Aug. 22 after the vehicle he was in was hit by an improvised explosive device.

He was flown to a military hospital in Germany for treatment, but Pinksen died after his heart failed.

A Canadian Forces official said more details will be released as they become available.


Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2010/08/30/nl-soldier-death-830.html#ixzz0y7EVmJp4


----------



## medicineman (30 Aug 2010)

Downer...RIP soldier   

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Aug 2010)

RIP soldier....  

Our condolences to the family and friends.

Would someone from Newfoundland express our condolences to the family, if possible? Thank you.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2010)

Damn.....

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen.


----------



## mariomike (30 Aug 2010)

Words seem inadequate to express the sadness. 

Sincere condolences.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2010)

News Room
Canadian soldier dies in hospital from injuries sustained in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR10.019 - August 30, 2010

OTTAWA– A Canadian soldier, who sustained injuries in Afghanistan, passed away at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany today.  







Corporal Brian Pinksen

Corporal (Cpl) Brian Pinksen from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Newfoundland Regiment, based in Corner Brook Newfoundland, was serving in Afghanistan with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. Cpl Pinksen sustained his injuries when an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated during a routine patrol in the Panjwa’i District, southwest of Kandahar City at approximately 1:40 p.m., Kandahar time on 22 Aug, 2010. 

Cpl Pinksen was treated on scene and evacuated by helicopter to the Role 3 Multi-National Medical Facility at Kandahar Airfield then subsequently moved to the Landstuhl Regional Medical Centre in Germany.  He arrived in Ramstein, Germany on 25 August and succumbed to his injuries earlier today at the Landstuhl Regional Medical Center. 

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of our fallen comrade during this very difficult time. We will not forget Cpl Pinksen’s sacrifice as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province.

Canada in partnership with the government of Afghanistan, the Afghan National Security Forces and ISAF remain committed to improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development in the region. Joint Task Force Afghanistan, continues to be fully engaged in an initiative that serves to gradually enhance security, to strengthen governance and to expand the government’s authority in key areas of Kandahar Province.

-30-

Note to Editors:

A photograph of Corporal Brian Pinksen is available on the Fallen Canadians page of the Department of National Defence website. Please visit http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/fallen-disparus/index-eng.asp


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Aug 2010)

RIP Soldier!  Condolences to his friends and family!  
:yellow:


----------



## gun runner (30 Aug 2010)

Rest in peace Corporal Pinksen. My condolences to your family, friends and Regiment for your loss. Ubique  :yellow:


----------



## 57Chevy (30 Aug 2010)

Condolences to friends and family
             Rest in Peace


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Aug 2010)

RIP Soldier!


----------



## BernDawg (30 Aug 2010)

Stand easy lad, stand easy.


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (30 Aug 2010)

RIP

Condolences to the family and friends


----------



## cn (30 Aug 2010)

RIP.   :yellow:


----------



## feetfirstintoheck (30 Aug 2010)

Brian was my step father's nephew. This news is very saddening for us, especially in light of the fact that I'm leaving for BMQ in a week. Nonethless, I remain determined.

RIP Brian


----------



## jollyjacktar (30 Aug 2010)

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades.


----------



## gaspasser (30 Aug 2010)

My tears flow again...
My sincere condolences to Brian's Family, Friends and 2RNfldR on this sad day.

The Ramp will be ready for your arrival.    iper:


----------



## vorden (30 Aug 2010)

lest we forget


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2010)

News Room
Statement By The Minister Of National Defence On The Death Of Corporal Pinksen
NR - 10.099 - August 30, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian Forces member: 

"We deeply mourn the loss of this dedicated Canadian Forces member who died as a result of injuries suffered while in Afghanistan. Corporal (Cpl) Brian Pinksen was seriously wounded recently by an explosive device while on patrol in the Panjwa’i District, southwest of Kandahar City, and has since been under medical care at the Landstuhl Military Hospital in Germany. Sadly, his wounds were too great and he succumbed today. I extend my heartfelt sympathy to his family and friends. 

Cpl Pinksen bravely served with his comrades to help build a stable environment to support a better and brighter future for Afghans. This tragic passing illustrates some of the many risks that the men and women of the Canadian Forces face every day in carrying out their duties. 

Canada’s participation in this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission is a true reflection of the Canadian values of helping those in need and defending the interests of those who can’t yet defend themselves. 

I am proud of the dedication of our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they strive to bring security to the people of Afghanistan.”


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 Aug 2010)

Death of Corporal Brian Pinksen
August 30, 2010

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the Death of Corporal Brian Pinksen

OTTAWA—It was with great sadness that my husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I learned today of the death of Corporal Brian Pinksen from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Newfoundland Regiment, based in Corner Brook Newfoundland, as a result of injuries he sustained on August 22, 2010, when an improvised explosive device detonated during a patrol approximately 15 kilometres southwest of Kandahar, in the Panjwa’i District.

This tragedy is a painful reminder of the risks and dangers that soldiers deployed to this turbulent region face on a daily basis. It also shows us the unwavering courage, sense of duty and determination of our fellow Canadians who are serving with the Canadian Forces. They are contributing to the efforts being jointly led by NATO member countries and under the authority of the United Nations, to support the people of Afghanistan, who aspire to equality, justice, peace and prosperity. Corporal Brian Pinksen’s comrades-in-arms will continue and complete this difficult mission with the same conviction and generous spirit we have always known them to have.

We join all Canadians in offering our sincerest condolences and our deepest sympathy to Corporal Brian Pinksen’s family, loved ones and colleagues. Our thoughts are with you. We will never forget him.

Michaëlle Jean

- 30 -


Media information
Marie-Pierre Bélanger
Rideau Hall Press Office
613-998-9166
mpbelanger@gg.ca
www.gg.ca


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
30 August 2010
Ottawa, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the death of a Canadian soldier:

“It is with utmost sorrow that I extend the condolences of all Canadians to the family and friends of Corporal Brian Pinksen, a brave soldier who died due to injuries sustained in Afghanistan. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you at this time of loss.

“Canadians are grateful for his service and are proud of the contributions of all the men and women in uniform. 

“Our Government is showing leadership, alongside our international partners, in this ongoing effort to help the Afghan people achieve peace and stability.  This UN-mandated, NATO-led mission is helping rebuild their country and its institutions.

“I join with all Canadians who stand behind our men and women of the Canadian Forces as they courageously risk their lives every day to bring positive change to the people of Afghanistan and to save lives. 

“Corporal Pinksen served Canada valiantly, and deserves the gratitude and respect of his nation.”


----------



## Lance Wiebe (30 Aug 2010)

RIP, soldier.  You will not be forgotten.

My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Aug 2010)

RIP Cpl Pinksen  
you will not be forgotten  :yellow:
condolences to all  
scoty b


----------



## readytogo (31 Aug 2010)

My heart is heavy
Rest now Cpl Pinksen
you will not be forgotten



RTG   :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Aug 2010)

Executive Council
August 30, 2010
Premier Expresses Condolences to Family of Corporal Brian Pinksen

The Honourable Danny Williams, Premier of Newfoundland and Labrador, said, "Words cannot express the profound grief of Newfoundlanders and Labradorians as we learned of the death of Corporal Brian Pinksen of Corner Brook, who succumbed to injuries he sustained while serving his country in Afghanistan."

With his family by his side, Corporal Pinksen passed away on Monday at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany. He had been moved to Germany after sustaining severe injuries in Afghanistan on August 22 when an improvised explosive device detonated during a routine patrol in the Panjwa’i District, southwest of Kandahar City. A member of the Corner Brook-based 2nd Battalion, The Royal Newfoundland Regiment, Corporal Pinksen was serving in Afghanistan with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

"Corporal Pinksen was only 21, just starting out on his life’s journey; yet even in the short time he was with us, he has left a powerful legacy of service that has impacted people across Canada and halfway around the world," said Premier Williams. "Corporal Pinksen was serving with his whole heart because he loved what he was doing and was absolutely convinced he was making a real difference – and indeed he was. How humbled we are by the inspiring example he has set and the enormous sacrifice he has made to bring freedom to strangers and security to the people of our own country."

"My heart goes out to Corporal Pinksen’s family, his fellow soldiers and his many friends, and I assure them that the thoughts and prayers of hundreds of thousands of Newfoundlanders and Labradorians are embracing all of them at this time of terrible sorrow. Brian was a true hero, and he will never be forgotten," said Premier Williams.

Flags at Confederation Building are being flown at half staff to honour Corporal Pinksen.

Media contacts:

Elizabeth Matthews
Director of Communications
Office of the Premier
709-729-3960
elizabethmatthews@gov.nl.ca  

Andrea Nolan
Press Secretary
Office of the Premier
709-729-4304, 727-0991
andreanolan@gov.nl.ca  

2010 08 30                                                     8:50 p.m.


----------



## Northalbertan (31 Aug 2010)

RIP Soldier.  Condolences to comrades, friends and faamily.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Sep 2010)

News Room
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 10-06 - September 1, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Corporal Brian Pinksen from 2nd Battalion, The Royal Newfoundland Regiment, based in Corner Brook, Newfoundland returns home to Canada tomorrow.

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Thursday, September 2, 2010 at 2:00 p.m. 

What:    At the request of the families, media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Cpl. Pinksen died of his wounds at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center in Germany on Monday, August 30th, 2010. 

Cpl. Pinksen was injured when an improvised explosive device (IED) detonated during a routine patrol in the Panjwa’i District, southwest of Kandahar City at approximately 1:40 p.m., Kandahar time on August 22, 2010. 

Cpl Pinksen was serving with 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group. 

-30-

Note to Editors/News Directors:
Interested media may contact Captain Annie Morin, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer, who can be reached at (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565, or at: Annie.Morin@forces.gc.ca

For general queries, please contact the Media Liaison Office at 1-866-377-0811 or 613-996-2353.  For flight information, please contact the Air Passenger Terminal at 1-800-487-1186


----------



## Nfld Sapper (1 Sep 2010)

Nfld. Regiment honours first fatality since WWI 
Last Updated: Wednesday, September 1, 2010 | 6:27 PM NT 
CBC News 






Brian Pinksen, seen in a photo posted to a Facebook page, died after being severely wounded by an explosion in Afghanistan. (CBC) 

The Royal Newfoundland Regiment says a soldier who died this week after an explosion in Afghanistan marked its first combat loss since the First World War.

Cpl. Brian Pinksen, 21, of Corner Brook, died in a U.S. military hospital in Germany on Monday, eight days after an improvised explosive device detonated while he was on patrol outside Kandahar.

"It's a member of our family that we lost in Afghanistan. We are totally devastated by what happened," said Lt.-Col. John MacDonald, who commands the Royal Newfoundland's 2nd Battalion, which is based in Corner Brook.

MacDonald said Pinksen was well trained and well prepared, but he could not overcome the wounds he sustained.

"It's just really hard luck that this happened to Brian at this time," MacDonald said.

Pinksen's death marks the first time one of its own has died in combat in more than 90 years.

He is also the 10th soldier from Newfoundland and Labrador to have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002.

Friends have planned a candlelight ceremony on Wednesday night in Corner Brook.

Warrant Officer Hector Smith fought back tears while speaking with CBC News about the young man he trained.

"He was a natural," Smith said.

"He topped that course he did it while he was going through school. He came second in his soldier qualification [after high school, and with] his infantry course, he topped that."

A Sop's Arm native who finished high school in Corner Brook, Pinksen had been using his military salary to support his mother and two younger brothers.

Paul Barnes, who employed Pinksen as a summer employee at his sporting goods shop in Corner Brook, described Pinksen as a generous young man who enjoyed laughter and making jokes.

"I'll never forget him," he said.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Sep 2010)

Prayers out to the Pinkson family to help them during this tragic time.


----------



## mariomike (5 Sep 2010)

Highway of Heroes Cpl Brian Pinksen Toronto Canada Sept 2, 2010:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5x5WKiDAXZ8


----------

